# tonerider surfari's



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

found myself needing a set of pickups for a guitar, and i wanted to try something new in another of my strats, so i decided to buy a set of the tonerider surfaris.
these are alnico 3, supposedly scatterwound, meant to replicate 1954 strat pickups, blah blah blah.
when looking at them, there was little info on them on the web.
one youtube clip was about it.
they come nicely packaged-










and are decent looking, though the detail work could be cleaner- but ive seen fender pickups that were sloppier. doesnt matter to me, just pointing it out for anyone who cares about that sort of thing.



















ive been playing them for a few weeks, and im really liking the sound. they sound like most strat pickups, but have a real nice warmth and clarity i dig. 
not going to get into all sorts of descriptive nonsense here, im just going to say that if you buy a set of these, looking for a good strat sound at an affordable price, you wont be disappointed.
ive read on other forums where folks have stated that tonerider pickups are vastly superior to stuff like gfs. i dont think thats truly the case, at least based on the one set of toneriders ive tried. quality wise they are about the same.
i went with these because i wanted to check out a set of alnico 3's in a strat, having never tried it. im happy, in any case. they cost me about $108 shipped.
if anyone has any questions, go ahead and ask. theres not a lot i can say off the top of my mind, they are just pickups, and im not trying to sell them, so im all out of things to say!

i will say this though-
the guy i bought them from had them to me from the states super fast- ordered thursday night, recieved them the next monday morning. and hes a great guy- recommended if you want to try a set of toneriders- or anything else he carries.
he is active on several guitar forums, and is reliable, trustworthy and well respected.
here is his ebay store- Shop eBay Canada Store - RH Factor Guitars:: Pickups, Tremolos
his ebay handle is krazybytes


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

interesting that on their site the bridge is shown as wound to 6.3k where your set is 6.1 same as the mid.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, lol!
noticed that too, but just shrugged it off.
btw, these are pretty high output pickups, i guess by virtue of the alnico 3.
but they respond just fine to lowering/raising.


----------

